# SEO-pimping



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

Sorry.  I couldn't resist.

Besides, I'm getting so sick of all these SEO-pimping link-to-hype-blog posts with numbers in them I'm ready to track the next one down and shoot somebody.

I mean, you know, theoretically.


----------



## Baron (May 11, 2010)

lin said:


> Sorry.  I couldn't resist.
> 
> Besides, I'm getting so sick of all these SEO-pimping link-to-hype-blog posts with numbers in them I'm ready to track the next one down and shoot somebody.
> 
> I mean, you know, theoretically.


 
Maybe I'm being dense here but are you taking some kind of snipe at the blogs on this site?  Perhaps, for my sake at least, you could elucidate a little?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 11, 2010)

Er... okay, Lin.  They are kind of annoying, but what are you trying to suggest?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

No, not on this site.  On the net in general.  Like open any given page on LinkedIn or whatever.


25 Ways to Get On Page One of Google,   8 Mistakes You're Probably Making Right Now,  etc.


But mostly I was just having a little fun with the previous "reason to kill male prostitutes" thread.


But I can see nobody's chuckling.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 11, 2010)

Well, there wasn't really much of a joke beyond the title.  If you'd actually _listed_ reasons, it would have been funnier, but also a bit more offensive.  Oh well.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

Gee sorry.    If I'd been told you have a sense of humor I would have catered to it.   
I already said "sorry".   Can the healing began?   Or do I really have to list stuff in order for it to make sense?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 11, 2010)

lin said:


> Gee sorry. If I'd been told you have a sense of humor I would have catered to it.
> I already said "sorry". Can the healing began? Or do I really have to list stuff in order for it to make sense?



Just because it makes sense doesn't mean it's funny.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)




----------



## SilverMoon (May 11, 2010)

Right on, Moderan. Ready for the cliche'? "Sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words" _Peace, Peace and more of it! _Laurie


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 11, 2010)

lin said:


> But mostly I was just having a little fun with the previous "reason to kill male prostitutes" thread.
> 
> 
> But I can see nobody's chuckling.



Actually, I did. I just didn't post an "LOL." But behind the screen I found it funny.

:cry: To bad my original thread got locked. That was one of the world's most awesome threads.


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Actually, Writ, it wasn't. Otherwise it wouldn't have been locked. Let's do what we can to tone down the contention, please.


----------



## Sigg (May 11, 2010)

SEO = Search Engine Optimizer?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 11, 2010)

Sigg said:


> SEO = Search Engine Optimizer?


 
I think it's generally "optimization".


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

Well

THAT was sure fun.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 11, 2010)

lin said:


> Well
> 
> THAT was sure fun.



Don't you have something better to do?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

Than keep posting in threads to grump about how you don't get it?

I'd say so.


----------



## Galivanting (May 11, 2010)

for the record. i laughed.


----------



## Galivanting (May 11, 2010)

but only in disdain


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

ein bissien zu viel


----------



## caelum (May 12, 2010)

Jeez, mang, that picture is making me look at my purple childhood idol in a whole new light.  I only recently noticed that the Barney themesong is a ripoff of This Old Man.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 12, 2010)

caelum said:


> Jeez, mang, that picture is making me look at my purple childhood idol in a whole new light. I only recently noticed that the Barney themesong is a ripoff of This Old Man.


 
Poor Barney. Still gettin' slammed with these types of jokes...


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

Here's some information about SEO pimping, for anyone who is interested:
http://blackhatseo-blog.com/pimping-aint-easy
http://www.cincinnatisearchengineoptimization.com/
http://www.bumpnetworks.com/weblog/?p=109
I think those oughta do. SEO pimping is on the way out as new technologies and techniques develop. In the end, content is king. You can drive all the traffic to your site that you want and if they don't stay, you've done nothing.


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

moderan said:


> You can drive all the traffic to your site that you want and if they don't stay, you've done nothing.




That's not entirely true if your goal is to get page views for advertising revenue.  Although I doubt that model is profitable or sustainable.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 12, 2010)

Most SEO is BS anyway.   ESPECIALLY regarding writing.   I laugh at all the "improve your SEO" crap I see touted on writing sites.   There is NOTHING you can do to help the SEO of an author's site or novel site.    
All the SEO genius in the world might be able to move a book up from 4 million to 3 million for searches like "civil war novel".

The only way you can help these things is backlinks.   And backlinks are the REAL point:  their SEO value is beside the point.    By the way, forum links are virtually ignored by search engines,  as are links from sites on the same server as the site linked to.


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

Nice volley.


----------



## Foxee (May 12, 2010)

moderan said:


> Nice volley.


 And like tennis players, forum writers do it for Love?


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

I do it for the right to harangue the side judge and the line judge, just like McEnroe


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2010)

I’ve improved clients search engine position by developing lots of content with an appropriate key word ratio. Then it’s all about managing the content and keeping it fresh. I usually do it by including press releases, news stories, integrating a blog into the site etc. Efforts have included exchanging links with related businesses or directories. Mostly, these have some positive effect.

  The thing is, you really don’t know if any of it will improve things. I’ve seemingly done everything right with virtually no results. I’ve also built sites that shoot to the top for no good reason that I can see – before I’ve had a chance to do much of anything. It’s all a crap shoot. And anyone who guarantees that they can improve your position is full of it.


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

*nods* it does seem accidental or haphazard. I've had similar scenarios.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2010)

I would say though, I generally see _some_ improvement by taking those measure. That's how I position it to clients. Of course, when they really jump upward, I'm happy to take credit for it.


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

The google system is a bit like the credit rating system, the actual math behind it is a secret so people can only guess based on observation.


----------



## moderan (May 12, 2010)

Prolly the same math.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2010)

Sigg said:


> The google system is a bit like the credit rating system, the actual math behind it is a secret so people can only guess based on observation.



That's my guess. Still, I just had a client from some time back come to me after he'd been approached by some SEO "guru" who claimed he could put them in the top ten -- mainly by doing what I've described. And he wanted to charge them a shit-load to do it. Fortunately, they called me first to vet the guy. Now I'm going to do it for half the cost and still get a chunk of change out of it.

The steps you should take aren't rocket science, the how it all works is behind the curtain is, apparently.


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

JosephB said:


> That's my guess. Still, I just had a client from some time back come to me after he'd been approached by some SEO "guru" who claimed he could put them in the top ten -- mainly by doing what I've described. And he wanted to charge them a shit-load to do it. Fortunately, they called me first to vet the guy. Now I'm going to do it for half the cost and still get a chunk of change out of it.
> 
> The steps you should take aren't rocket science, the how it all works is behind the curtain is, apparently.


 
Yeah in that regard my analogy to credit rating holds true, most of the things to get a good credit rating from the 3 agencies is common sense but the propietary formula isn't made public, I'm assuming to help prevent abuse.  If you know the exact formula you have much more opportunity to take advantage of the system in a way that undermines the spirit of the score.

Same with google (or any other search engine), although I imagine there is also the additional monetary incentive where they can sell the top spots to the highest bidder.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 12, 2010)

Sigg said:


> Same with google (or any other search engine), although I imagine there is also the *additional monetary incentive where they can sell the top spots to the highest bidder*.


 
I thought the same thing but I doubt that's the case with WritingForums.org.


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that it works the other way, where the tops spots were necessarily bought by the highest bidder.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 12, 2010)

I hear you but I was thinking that.  I'm curious how they are able to maintain that spot.  They don't have that much activity.


----------



## Sigg (May 12, 2010)

They happen to hit the sweet spot in the google formula I guess

EDIT : the "g spot" haha


----------

